# Vaticano duro:"Governi fermi ddl Zan"



## Andris (22 Giugno 2021)

Il Vaticano ha attivato tutti i suoi canali diplomatici per impedire l'approvazione del ddl Zan

Stavolta non è un soft power, ma una vera richiesta formale: secondo il Vaticano infatti vìola il Concordato tra stato e chiesa cattolica.

Corriere della Sera

*Attenzione: soliti post provocatori, anti regolamento e flame uguale BAN*


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366829 ha scritto:


> Il Vaticano ha attivato tutti i suoi canali diplomatici per impedire l'approvazione del ddl Zan
> 
> Stavolta non è un soft power, ma una vera richiesta formale: secondo il Vaticano infatti vìola il Concordato tra stato e chiesa cattolica.
> 
> ...



Altro motivo per approvarlo il più in fretta possibile. Direi che è ora che la chiesa si faccia gli affari suoi e non intervenga su questioni italiane.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366829 ha scritto:


> Il Vaticano ha attivato tutti i suoi canali diplomatici per impedire l'approvazione del ddl Zan
> 
> Stavolta non è un soft power, ma una vera richiesta formale: secondo il Vaticano infatti vìola il Concordato tra stato e chiesa cattolica.
> 
> ...



Sono veramente contento, non mi aspettavo una presa di posizione così dura da parte della Santa Sede


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2021)

Omofili e mangiapreti impazziscono su twitter


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2021)

*Letta subito apre:"sosteniamo l'impianto della Legge che è di civiltà, ma siamo aperti al dialogo sui nodi controversi"*


----------



## evangel33 (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366829 ha scritto:


> Il Vaticano ha attivato tutti i suoi canali diplomatici per impedire l'approvazione del ddl Zan
> 
> Stavolta non è un soft power, ma una vera richiesta formale: secondo il Vaticano infatti vìola il Concordato tra stato e chiesa cattolica.
> 
> ...




È già arrivata la cavalleria. Mister Ferragni ha cominciato ad attaccare la Chiesa.


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2366853 ha scritto:


> *Letta subito apre:"sosteniamo l'impianto della Legge che è di civiltà, ma siamo aperti al dialogo sui nodi controversi"*



ci mancherebbe, il pd sta lì anche grazie alla Chiesa


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

Ricordo che l'Italia è uno stato *LAICO*. La chiesa inizi prima a pagare l'IMU sulle sue proprietà nel nostro territorio e poi forse può provare ad aprire bocca.


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366862 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che l'Italia è uno stato *LAICO*. La chiesa inizi prima a pagare l'IMU sulle sue proprietà nel nostro territorio e poi forse può provare ad aprire bocca.



infatti non hanno parlato di religione, ma della legge presente anche in Costituzione.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366862 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che l'Italia è uno stato *LAICO*. La chiesa inizi prima a pagare l'IMU sulle sue proprietà nel nostro territorio e poi forse può provare ad aprire bocca.



Quante manfrine senza senso: la Chiesa paga l'IMU sugli immobili a profitto di propietà della CEI, non la paga (giustamente) su ospedali e Chiese, non la paga sugli immobili di proprietà del Vaticano dato che è uno stato estero e gli stati esteri non pagano le tasse in Italia


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366829 ha scritto:


> Il Vaticano ha attivato tutti i suoi canali diplomatici per impedire l'approvazione del ddl Zan
> 
> Stavolta non è un soft power, ma una vera richiesta formale: secondo il Vaticano infatti vìola il Concordato tra stato e chiesa cattolica.
> 
> ...



Mandarlo in approvazione oggi alle ore 13:00 solo per questa cosa del VaticAno.


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2366866 ha scritto:


> Quante manfrine senza senso: la Chiesa paga l'IMU sugli immobili a profitto di propietà della CEI, non la paga (giustamente) su ospedali e Chiese, *non la paga sugli immobili di proprietà del Vaticano dato che è uno stato estero e gli stati esteri non pagano le tasse in Italia*



E questa ti sembra una cosa giusta? Dal mio punto di vista no, ma sono opinioni e rispetto quelle degli altri. Quello che non tollero è che la chiesa metta bocca su affari italiani non di sua competenza (al di là che uno sia contrario o favorevole al DDL Zan), l'Italia potrebbe anche proclamarsi stato islamico (ovviamente è un esempio assurdo che spero non succeda mai) che la chiesa non può e non deve dire niente.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2021)

Mai avrei pensato di condividere le posizioni del Vaticano. Guarda dove ci hanno portato sti maiali


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2021)

lo stato laico e democratico ha revisionato i patti con la Chiesa in epoca moderna, per cui se una legge va in contrasto con questo è logico che la Chiesa lo faccia presente.
è come se vìoli un contratto unilateralmente


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2366868 ha scritto:


> Mandarlo in approvazione oggi alle ore 13:00 solo per questa cosa del VaticAno.



Credo invece che sia la botta definitiva, visto che il PD ha già aperto a modifiche


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Giugno 2021)

E' anche ora di iniziare a ridimenzionare in maniera importante la Chiesa. Valgono sempre meno, i giovani sono sempre meno credenti, e oramai lo schifo della ricchezza, la corruzione, la pedofilia, è sotto gli occhi di tutti. 

Roba sempre esistita, ma oggi è più difficile nasconderlo con i mezzi di informazioni esistente.

Sono solo un gruppo di pazzi che vedono un amico immaginario e gli parlano tutti insieme chiusi dentro una struttura costruita dall'uomo.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366862 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che l'Italia è uno stato *LAICO*. La chiesa inizi prima a pagare l'IMU sulle sue proprietà nel nostro territorio e poi forse può provare ad aprire bocca.


"La chiesa paghi l'IMU"
"I 40 milioni della Lega"
"La marmotta fa la cioccolata"

Art.3:
"Tutti i cittadini hanno pari dignità sociale e sono eguali davanti alla legge, senza distinzione di sesso, di razza, di lingua, di religione , di opinioni politiche, di condizioni personali e sociali".

Ergo, il DDL Zan è incostituzionale ed è paradossale che intervenga la chiesa, piuttosto che lo stesso stato.


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2021)

Ragnet_7;2366878 ha scritto:


> Sono solo un gruppo di pazzi che vedono un amico immaginario e gli parlano tutti insieme chiusi dentro una struttura costruita dall'uomo.



quelli che credono di poter essere genitori purchè c'è amore, nonostante tra due omossesuali per definizione non possa nascere nulla che non sia effimero senza riproduzione, stanno messi pure peggio.


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2366879 ha scritto:


> "La chiesa paghi l'IMU"
> "I 40 milioni della Lega"
> "La marmotta fa la cioccolata"
> 
> ...



In cosa il decreto ZAN andrebbe contro all'articolo 3?


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366881 ha scritto:


> quelli che credono di poter essere genitori purchè c'è amore, nonostante tra due omossesuali per definizione non possa nascere nulla che non sia effimero, stanno messi pure peggio.



In effetti...


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

La chiesa dice che il decreto ZAn viola l'articolo 2 ai comme 1 e 3 del concordato, che sono questi qui sotto.

ART 2

1. La Repubblica italiana riconosce alla Chiesa cattolica la piena libertà di svolgere la sua missione pastorale, educativa e caritativa, di evangelizzazione e di santificazione. In particolare è assicurata alla Chiesa la libertà di organizzazione, di pubblico esercizio del culto, di esercizio del magistero e del ministero spirituale nonché della giurisdizione in materia ecclesiastica.

3. È garantita ai cattolici e alle loro associazioni e organizzazioni la piena libertà di riunione e di manifestazione del pensiero con la parola, lo scritto e ogni altro mezzo di diffusione.

Ora, io la vedo una cosa assurda, non so voi.


----------



## evangel33 (22 Giugno 2021)

Ragnet_7;2366878 ha scritto:


> Sono solo un gruppo di pazzi che vedono un amico immaginario e gli parlano tutti insieme chiusi dentro una struttura costruita dall'uomo.



Hai dato la definizione dei fan dei Ferragnez.


Comunque molto bene polarizzare su questo DdL Zan.
Per ora tutti i sondaggi davano le persone a favore. Sono curioso di vedere tra un po'.


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Giugno 2021)

La chiesa si faccia una tonnellata di fatti suoi, non può interferire con le leggi di un altro stato. E comunque l'Italia resta (anche se sulla carta) uno stato laico


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366882 ha scritto:


> In cosa il decreto ZAN andrebbe contro all'articolo 3?


Il DDL Zan favorisce le disuguaglianze, in quanto un gay sarebbe più tutelato di uno diverso da lui. Ma il disastro più grande avverrebbe nello sport, anche nel calcio. Aspettiamoci calciatrici diventate uomini nella nostra serie A.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366882 ha scritto:


> In cosa il decreto ZAN andrebbe contro all'articolo 3?



Il decreto ZAN non va contro l'articolo 3. Va contro il rasoio di Occam.

E' superfluo, perché a questi livelli introduce complicazione non necessaria. E quindi dannoso.

Tu ti fai un'altra doccia quando ne sei appena uscito?


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366881 ha scritto:


> quelli che credono di poter essere genitori purchè c'è amore, nonostante tra due omossesuali per definizione non possa nascere nulla che non sia effimero, stanno messi pure peggio.


Madre natura omofobah!!!


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2021)

*Attenzione: soliti post provocatori, anti regolamento e flame uguale BAN *


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2366893 ha scritto:


> Il decreto ZAN non va contro l'articolo 3. Va contro il rasoio di Occam.
> 
> E' superfluo, perché a questi livelli introduce complicazione non necessaria. E quindi dannoso.
> 
> Tu ti fai una un'altra doccia quando ne sei appena uscito?



Che sia superfluo lo dici te.


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2021)

una minoranza (omofili militanti) di una minoranza (omofili rivelati) di una minoranza (omofili) che continua da anni a tediare l'opinione pubblica.
parliamo nell'ordine delle migliaia che stalkerizzano decine di milioni di persone


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366829 ha scritto:


> Il Vaticano ha attivato tutti i suoi canali diplomatici per impedire l'approvazione del ddl Zan
> 
> Stavolta non è un soft power, ma una vera richiesta formale: secondo il Vaticano infatti vìola il Concordato tra stato e chiesa cattolica.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

.


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2021)

hai frainteso, era riferito alla nascita di figli per cui parlavo di genitori non a volersi bene.
ora preciso meglio, così non si equivoca


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366897 ha scritto:


> Che sia superfluo lo dici te.



L'articolo 3 equipara qualsiasi persona. Non vedo francamente come riuscire ad allargare un insieme che rappresenta il tutto.

Se qualcosa è in difetto, forse è nella scorretta procedura di applicazione.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2366868 ha scritto:


> Mandarlo in approvazione oggi alle ore 13:00 solo per questa cosa del VaticAno.



Fortunatamente se si è mossa così pesantemente la chiesa, questo abominio di ddl zan può essere fermato.
Una delle poche volte che sono dalla parte del Vaticano.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366829 ha scritto:


> Il Vaticano ha attivato tutti i suoi canali diplomatici per impedire l'approvazione del ddl Zan
> 
> Stavolta non è un soft power, ma una vera richiesta formale: secondo il Vaticano infatti vìola il Concordato tra stato e chiesa cattolica.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2366910 ha scritto:


> L'articolo 3 equipara qualsiasi persona. Non vedo francamente come riuscire ad allargare un insieme che rappresenta il tutto.
> 
> Se qualcosa è in difetto, forse è nella scorretta procedura di applicazione.



La realtà purtroppo però non è così, se c'è bisogno di questo DDL è proprio perchè non c'è l'uguaglianza tanto decantata.


----------



## diavolo (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366829 ha scritto:


> Il Vaticano ha attivato tutti i suoi canali diplomatici per impedire l'approvazione del ddl Zan
> 
> Stavolta non è un soft power, ma una vera richiesta formale: secondo il Vaticano infatti vìola il Concordato tra stato e chiesa cattolica.
> 
> ...



Io sono contro il ddl Zan ma non mi piace che la chiesa si immischi nelle faccende politiche italiane.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366881 ha scritto:


> quelli che credono di poter essere genitori purchè c'è amore, nonostante tra due omossesuali per definizione non possa nascere nulla che non sia effimero senza riproduzione, stanno messi pure peggio.



Colpito e affondato
Post dell’anno


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2021)

hakaishin;2366914 ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente se si è mossa così pesantemente la chiesa, questo abominio di ddl zan può essere fermato.
> Una delle poche volte che sono dalla parte del Vaticano.



Credo che più che fermarlo, seguiranno la proposta della Lega: riuniranno tutti e faranno un testo buono e temperato correggendo le storpiature della Legge Zan


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2021)

Mai avrei pensato che il Vaticano sia diventata l'unica opposizione (non) politica qui in Italia


----------



## __king george__ (22 Giugno 2021)

sul caso di questo decreto non so perchè dovrei leggerlo bene per esprimermi ma in linea generale dico che per fortuna l'Italia non deve sottostare alle idee del vaticano visto che se era per loro probabilmente eravamo ancora fermi alle posizioni di secoli fa considerando che sono contro praticamente tutto..dall'aborto all'eutanasia..al divorzio ecc


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2366922 ha scritto:


> Credo che più che fermarlo, seguiranno la proposta della Lega: riuniranno tutti e faranno un testo buono e temperato correggendo le storpiature della Legge Zan



Per me dovrebbe sparire ma già modificarlo sarebbe cosa buona e giusta.
Sto dl è veramente ridicolo e fa parte del moderno filone sinostroide-scriteriato di pensiero.
Abominio


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2366923 ha scritto:


> Mai avrei pensato che il Vaticano sia diventata l'unica opposizione (non) politica qui in Italia



Davvero. Robe da matti


----------



## evangel33 (22 Giugno 2021)

Stato italiano e Chiesa fanno un Concordato nel 1984.
Lo Stato italiano è pronto a varare una legge che in qualche punto va contro quel Concordato.
La Chiesa fa notare che non puoi fare la legge così com'è perchè va contro il Concordato.
Non ci vedo nulla di illegittimo nell'azione della Chiesa. Vedo qualcosa di illegittimo in quello che sta facendo lo Stato Italiano SE il ddl Zan va effettivamente contro quel Concordato.


Bisogna vedere se effettivamente il ddl Zan va contro il Concordato.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Giugno 2021)

__king george__;2366927 ha scritto:


> sul caso di questo decreto non so perchè dovrei leggerlo bene per esprimermi ma in linea generale dico che per fortuna l'Italia non deve sottostare alle idee del vaticano visto che se era per loro probabilmente eravamo ancora fermi alle posizioni di secoli fa considerando che sono contro praticamente tutto..dall'aborto all'eutanasia..al divorzio ecc



ci metto anche la legalizzazione della prostituzione..


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366918 ha scritto:


> La realtà purtroppo però non è così, se c'è bisogno di questo DDL è proprio perchè non c'è l'uguaglianza tanto decantata.



Ma perché scusa?
Allora facciamola per tutti no? Magri, grassi, pelati, nani, alti ecc
La costituzione TUTELA TUTTI, perché un gay dovrebbe essere più tutelato di me? Me lo spieghi?
Io sono siciliano e quando sono venuto a Milano in certi ambienti non è stato facile, facciamo un ddl per quelli del sud che vendono discriminati al nord?
Sto ddl è talmente stupido da non crederci addirittura.


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

hakaishin;2366936 ha scritto:


> Ma perché scusa?
> Allora facciamola per tutti no? Magri, grassi, pelati, nani, alti ecc
> La costituzione TUTELA TUTTI, perché un gay dovrebbe essere più tutelato di me? Me lo spieghi?
> Io sono siciliano e quando sono venuto a Milano in certi ambienti non è stato facile, facciamo un ddl per quelli del sud che vendono discriminati al nord?
> Sto ddl è talmente stupido da non crederci addirittura.



Perchè c'è gente che viene picchiata, portata allo sfinimento (delle volte anche al suicidio), pesantemente discriminata?


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

evangel33;2366933 ha scritto:


> Stato italiano e Chiesa fanno un Concordato nel 1984.
> Lo Stato italiano è pronto a varare una legge che in qualche punto va contro quel Concordato.
> La Chiesa fa notare che non puoi fare la legge così com'è perchè va contro il Concordato.
> Non ci vedo nulla di illegittimo nell'azione della Chiesa. Vedo qualcosa di illegittimo in quello che sta facendo lo Stato Italiano SE il ddl Zan va effettivamente contro quel Concordato.
> ...





mark;2366884 ha scritto:


> La chiesa dice che il decreto ZAn viola l'articolo 2 ai comme 1 e 3 del concordato, che sono questi qui sotto.
> 
> ART 2
> 
> ...



La chiesa sostiene che il DDL Zan vada contro questi punti del concordato. Poi ognuno la pensa come vuole


----------



## Swaitak (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366942 ha scritto:


> Perchè c'è gente che viene picchiata, portata allo sfinimento (delle volte anche al suicidio), pesantemente discriminata?



ma se la legge già c'è e viene applicata malamente o non viene applicata , cosa risolvi modificandola? Si concentrino per migliorare la giustizia piuttosto


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366918 ha scritto:


> La realtà purtroppo però non è così, se c'è bisogno di questo DDL è proprio perchè non c'è l'uguaglianza tanto decantata.



Se le cose stanno come dici te, e questo potrebbe anche essere vero, allora rimuovi chi applica le leggi in maniera maldestra.

Questo credo sia molto più efficiente che bruciare risorse del paese a fare guerre di ideologia, che onestamente avrebbero stancato.

L'impressione è che 'sta roba venga creata ad arte per distrarre l'attenzione e far passare il tempo ai grandi filosofi a discutere sul nulla (più FACILE) piuttosto che sulle reali necessità del paese (un po' più DIFFICILE e FATICOSO).

Io non ci cascherei, onestamente.

Detto senza polemica e senza darti necessariamente torto.


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366942 ha scritto:


> Perchè c'è gente che viene picchiata, portata allo sfinimento (delle volte anche al suicidio), pesantemente discriminata?



porta i numeri dei processi conclusi e vediamo il fenomeno endemico con quanti hanno la condanna definitiva per aver menato una o più persone per il solo fatto di essere omosessuali.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366942 ha scritto:


> Perchè c'è gente che viene picchiata, portata allo sfinimento (delle volte anche al suicidio), pesantemente discriminata?



Come altre migliaia di persone
Loro sono meglio degli altri?


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366954 ha scritto:


> porta i numeri dei processi conclusi e vediamo il fenomeno endemico con quanti hanno la condanna definitiva per aver menato una o più persone per il solo fatto di essere omosessuali.



Il problema è proprio che non vengono puniti.


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

hakaishin;2366958 ha scritto:


> Come altre migliaia di persone
> Loro sono meglio degli altri?



Guarda ci rinuncio. Abbiamo opinioni diverse e basta.


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366959 ha scritto:


> Il problema è proprio che non vengono puniti.



cioè ?
un omosessuale picchiato denuncia e il giudice assolve queste persone per non aver commesso il fatto oppure l'omosessuale picchiato vigliaccamente non denuncia neanche ?


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366965 ha scritto:


> cioè ?
> un omosessuale picchiato denunciato e il giudice assolve queste persone o *l'omosessuale vigliaccamente non denuncia* ?



Mi fermo a queste 3 parole, non aggiungo altro.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366961 ha scritto:


> Guarda ci rinuncio. Abbiamo opinioni diverse e basta.



Sicuramente 
Ma il punto è che non ci sono dati oggettivi e fatti che corroborano la tesi del ddl zan
Infatti voi che lo sostenete ripetete sempre la stessa litania ma fatti zero. Ormai è una questione ideologica, nulla più


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366966 ha scritto:


> Mi fermo a queste 3 parole, non aggiungo altro.



e che facciamo un applauso a uno che non denuncia ?
se le sentenze avessero assolto tutti o quasi tutti i picchiatori allora avrei compreso la rinuncia, ma così non è per cui è un mero deficit culturale di questi omossesuali.
facciano un corso di formazione, non chiedano una legge nazionale


----------



## Marilson (22 Giugno 2021)

il nodo specifico della loro protesta e' sul presunto obbligo per le scuole private cattoliche di celebrare la giornata contro l'omofobia che verra' presto istituzionalizzata. Pare che questo vada contro gli accordi del concordato.


----------



## Dexter (22 Giugno 2021)

hakaishin;2366967 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente
> Ma il punto è che non ci sono dati oggettivi e fatti che corroborano la tesi del ddl zan
> Infatti voi che lo sostenete ripetete sempre la stessa litania ma fatti zero. Ormai è una questione ideologica, nulla più


Chi sostiene lo Zan parla per sentito dire: "ho un amico gay che é stato picchiatooo", zero argomentazioni. Ti risponderanno sempre che non é vero che in sede penale le """minoranze""" sono già tutelate, cosa assolutamente vera invece. Però l hanno detto i Ferragnez che é cosa buona e giusta, e soprattutto se non sei a favore vieni identificato come fascista, destroide, nazista...quindi forza Zan


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366971 ha scritto:


> e che facciamo un applauso a uno che non denuncia ?
> se le sentenze avessero assolto tutti o quasi tutti i picchiatori allora avrei compreso la rinuncia, ma così non è per cui è un mero deficit culturale di questi omossesuali.
> facciano un corso di formazione, non chiedano una legge nazionale



Allora per lo stesso motivo è un vigliacco chi non denuncia uno stupro?


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366862 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che l'Italia è uno stato *LAICO*. La chiesa inizi prima a pagare l'IMU sulle sue proprietà nel nostro territorio e poi forse può provare ad aprire bocca.



Quindi ha diritto di parlare Fedez che rappresenta 4 mentecatti ma non la Chiesa che rappresenta qualche milione di italiani?

Detto ciò la mia domanda è un'altra..ma quindi il Vaticano esiste ancora? Pensavo si fossero ormai estinti visto che non parlano più ai fedeli ma solo ai cittadini


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2366976 ha scritto:


> Quindi ha diritto di parlare Fedez che rappresenta 4 mentecatti ma non la Chiesa che rappresenta qualche milione di italiani?
> 
> Detto ciò la mia domanda è un'altra..ma quindi il Vaticano esiste ancora? Pensavo si fossero ormai estinti visto che non parlano più ai fedeli ma solo ai cittadini



Stai davvero paragonando un comune cittadino con uno stato? Cosa penseresti se la Francia ci dicesse le leggi da approvare e quelle da non approvare?

La chiesa rappresenta solo se stessa, ha dimostrato nel corso della storia quanta ipocrisia ci sia nel suo modo di fare.


----------



## Dexter (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366954 ha scritto:


> porta i numeri dei processi conclusi e vediamo il fenomeno endemico con quanti hanno la condanna definitiva per aver menato una o più persone per il solo fatto di essere omosessuali.


Non esistono  chissà perché!


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366975 ha scritto:


> Allora per lo stesso motivo è un vigliacco chi non denuncia uno stupro?



tutti quelli che non denunciano sono vigliacchi, poi possono portare giustificazioni varie per alleviare la coscienza (il mafioso che dovrei denunciare abita nel mio paese, se denuncio non lavoro più etc)

tu perchè empatizzi per uno picchiato che non denuncia un estraneo senza un apparente motivo ?
ci sono gli strumenti per avere giustizia, perchè lo consideri un poveretto da coccolare ?

ripeto in Italia è ridicolo parlare di mancate denunce per spalleggiarsi.
posso capire in Africa dove metà dei paesi hanno omosessualità praticata come reato


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366981 ha scritto:


> tutti quelli che non denunciano sono vigliacchi, poi possono portare giustificazioni varie per alleviare la coscienza (il mafioso che dovrei denunciare abita nel mio paese, se denuncio non lavoro più etc)
> 
> *tu perchè empatizzi per uno picchiato che non denuncia un estraneo senza un apparente motivo ?*
> ci sono gli strumenti per avere giustizia, perchè lo consideri un poveretto da coccolare ?



Perchè non è una cosa cosi facile denunciare, a me non è capitato e non mi permetto di giudicare le persone a cui è capitato ma non denunciano, chissà cosa succede nella loro testa dopo un evento traumatico così.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2021)

Dexter;2366974 ha scritto:


> Chi sostiene lo Zan parla per sentito dire: "ho un amico gay che é stato picchiatooo", zero argomentazioni. Ti risponderanno sempre che non é vero che in sede penale le """minoranze""" sono già tutelate, cosa assolutamente vera invece. Però l hanno detto i Ferragnez che é cosa buona e giusta, e soprattutto se non sei a favore vieni identificato come fascista, destroide, nazista...quindi forza Zan



è la stessa cosa a parti invertite, solo che devi sostituire i ferragnez coi i vari pillon e i cabarettisti come salvini  quante persone hanno letto il disegno legge e sopratutto hanno competenze tecniche per stabilire chi dei due schieramenti ha ragione?


----------



## ARKANA (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366829 ha scritto:


> Il Vaticano ha attivato tutti i suoi canali diplomatici per impedire l'approvazione del ddl Zan
> 
> Stavolta non è un soft power, ma una vera richiesta formale: secondo il Vaticano infatti vìola il Concordato tra stato e chiesa cattolica.
> 
> ...



non ero particolarmente favorevole al ddl zan, ma sentito le richieste della chiesa (che tra l'altro fa parte di un altro stato e non dovrebbe mettere becco su leggi italiane) ora sono favorevole al 101%


----------



## vota DC (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366862 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che l'Italia è uno stato *LAICO*. La chiesa inizi prima a pagare l'IMU sulle sue proprietà nel nostro territorio e poi forse può provare ad aprire bocca.



Lo stato italiano è con le pezze al sedere rispetto il Vaticano è debitore nei suoi confronti sia dal punto di vista economico (l'Italia neanche sa riscuotere l'Imu e tenere contabilità dato che fa una sanatoria dietro l'altra mentre il Vaticano non rimette mai i debiti degli altri stati a differenza di quello che dice il Padre Nostro) che dal punto di vista politico dato che il Vaticano ha fatto da pompiere a favore di uno stato e soprattutto di diverse classi politiche che nessuno voleva (be lo immaginate Renzi con il papa ostile agli sbarchi e Avvenire che titolava "Vade retro Renzi"?).


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2021)

Dexter;2366974 ha scritto:


> Chi sostiene lo Zan parla per sentito dire: "ho un amico gay che é stato picchiatooo", zero argomentazioni. Ti risponderanno sempre che non é vero che in sede penale le """minoranze""" sono già tutelate, cosa assolutamente vera invece. Però l hanno detto i Ferragnez che é cosa buona e giusta, e soprattutto se non sei a favore vieni identificato come fascista, destroide, nazista...quindi forza Zan



Esattamente
È così ma non vogliono ammetterlo


----------



## Victorss (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366981 ha scritto:


> tutti quelli che non denunciano sono vigliacchi, poi possono portare giustificazioni varie per alleviare la coscienza (il mafioso che dovrei denunciare abita nel mio paese, se denuncio non lavoro più etc)
> 
> tu perchè empatizzi per uno picchiato che non denuncia un estraneo senza un apparente motivo ?
> ci sono gli strumenti per avere giustizia, perchè lo consideri un poveretto da coccolare ?
> ...



Perdonami non voglio offenderti eh ma in poche righe hai dimostrato di non avere nessuna nozione base di sociologia e psicologia. Non si può trattare un argomento del genere in maniera così pressapochista...


----------



## Dexter (22 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2366987 ha scritto:


> è la stessa cosa a parti invertite, solo che devi sostituire i ferragnez coi i vari pillon e i cabarettisti come salvini  quante persone hanno letto il disegno legge e sopratutto hanno competenze tecniche per stabilire chi dei due schieramenti ha ragione?


Ah quindi ora servono le competenze tecniche. Chiudiamo il forum allora no? Nessuno credo abbia il patentino da allenatore. Non ho ancora letto una motivazione valida o sensata a favore del decreto Zan.

L'esistenza stessa della proposta di legge implica che l'attuale legge NON sia uguale per tutti, in particolar modo nei riguardi delle cosiddette minoranze. É vero? No, assolutamente. Anzi, in sede penale vengono già aumentate le condanne quando c'é una """"""minoranza""""" di mezzo. Chi sostiene la legge sta praticamente sostenendo che i giudici in Italia ce l hanno con le minoranze: falsissimo. 
Oltre al fatto che é incostituzionale, perché se passasse la legge non sarebbe più uguale per tutti, o sbaglio? In pratica chi sostiene il decreto pretende che la legge non sia uguale per tutti, nonostante adesso lo sia


----------



## Milanoide (22 Giugno 2021)

Se Santa Romana Chiesa non fosse stata contraria alla pianificazione famigliare, forse oggi non avremmo un continente di gente che vuole riversarsi qui


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2021)

Dexter;2367022 ha scritto:


> Ah quindi ora servono le competenze tecniche. Chiudiamo il forum allora no? Nessuno credo abbia il patentino da allenatore. Non ho ancora letto una motivazione valida o sensata a favore del decreto Zan.



sai come è si sta discutendo della leggittimita di un disegno legge, almeno leggere il disegno leggere e capire cosa dice sarebbe il minimo poi se vogliamo fare come fa salvini "ah quindi ora per parlare di roba tecnica bisogna aver studiato?"...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Giugno 2021)

I vescovi comandano, infatti il PD si è già messo a cuccia.

In questo caso specifico, ottimo


----------



## Dexter (22 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2367029 ha scritto:


> sai come è si sta discutendo della leggittimita di un disegno legge, almeno leggere il disegno leggere e capire cosa dice sarebbe il minimo poi se vogliamo fare come fa salvini "ah quindi ora per parlare di roba tecnica bisogna aver studiato?"...


Se vuoi ti mando i miei titoli di studio via MP. Sono tanti file però. E non voto Salvini, soprattutto non voto Partito Democratico. Ti basta?


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366978 ha scritto:


> Stai davvero paragonando un comune cittadino con uno stato? Cosa penseresti se la Francia ci dicesse le leggi da approvare e quelle da non approvare?
> 
> La chiesa rappresenta solo se stessa, ha dimostrato nel corso della storia quanta ipocrisia ci sia nel suo modo di fare.



La chiesa non è solo uno stato (e comunque ci sono delle leggi che regolano i rapporti tra stato e chiesa) è un'istituzione che rappresenta i suoi fedeli, molti dei quali sono cittadini italiani..quando parla di questi temi non lo fa come stato del Vaticano ma come chiesa cattolica in rappresentanza dei propri fedeli...non vedo perché l'arcigay che rappresenta il 3% dei cittadini può sbraitare quello che vuole mentre la chiesa cattolica che ne rappresenta minimo il 30% no..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2021)

Dexter;2367045 ha scritto:


> Se vuoi ti mando i miei titoli di studio via MP. Sono tanti file però. E non voto Salvini, soprattutto non voto Partito Democratico. Ti basta?



ma perche te la prendi sul personale? tu hai detto che chi sostiene il ddl zan lo fa per partito preso, ti posso dare pure ragione visto che i ********** che per 5 minuti di notorietà si scrivono ddl zan sulla mano e si fanno la foto sono assai, pero bisogna riconoscere che altrettanto assai sono quelli che pur non sapendo cosa sia sto ddl zan sono contrari perche la proposta viene dal partito di quelli antipatici.
Quindi ripeto, se andiamo a contare quelli che hanno letto sto ddl zan e hanno le competenze tecniche per capire cosa sta scritto si contano sulle dita di una mano monca.
Poi mi vuoi mandare i titoli di studio via PM fallo mi piace conoscere nuovi ambiti di studio


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2367048 ha scritto:


> La chiesa non è solo uno stato (e comunque ci sono delle leggi che regolano i rapporti tra stato e chiesa) è un'istituzione che rappresenta i suoi fedeli, molti dei quali sono cittadini italiani..quando parla di questi temi non lo fa come stato del Vaticano ma come chiesa cattolica in rappresentanza dei propri fedeli...non vedo perché l'arcigay che rappresenta il 3% dei cittadini può sbraitare quello che vuole mentre la chiesa cattolica che ne rappresenta minimo il 30% no..



Non mi sembra che faccia lo stesso anche con gli altri stati però.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2367029 ha scritto:


> sai come è si sta discutendo della leggittimita di un disegno legge, almeno leggere il disegno leggere e capire cosa dice sarebbe il minimo poi se vogliamo fare come fa salvini "ah quindi ora per parlare di roba tecnica bisogna aver studiato?"...



Ma che c'entra, dai.

Poi non ho capito perché hai 'sti punti fissi, metti sempre Mirabelli o Salvini nel mezzo.

Se fosse come dici te allora stiamo zitti, obbediamo senza fiatare agli esseri superiori che ci comandano (tra i quali Sberanza, roba da centro sociale) e quando votiamo tiriamo a sorte, così, a sensazione.

Io personalmente mi scontro spesso con gente che sbraita conoscenza (ed è lì non si sa per quale ragione), poi se scavi sufficientemente e diventi tecnicamente rigido, senti solo dei grandi "boh".


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2367057 ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra, dai.
> 
> Poi non ho capito perché hai 'sti punti fissi, metti sempre Mirabelli o Salvini nel mezzo.
> 
> ...



ma tu sei libero di dire quello che vuoi, ma se si parla di roba tecnica bisogna avere competenze tecniche altrimenti si rischia di fare brutte figure. Se non ti piace salvini, ti va bene montesano?  montesano è libero di dire quello che vuole ma se poi spara minchiate come il sangue dei cacchinati che si coagula manco fosse il sangue di san gennaro, poi non puo offendersi se qualcuno gli fa presente che ha detto una cacchiata e lo considera demente


----------



## Dexter (22 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2367053 ha scritto:


> ma perche te la prendi sul personale? tu hai detto che chi sostiene il ddl zan lo fa per partito preso, ti posso dare pure ragione visto che i ********** che per 5 minuti di notorietà si scrivono ddl zan sulla mano e si fanno la foto sono assai, pero bisogna riconoscere che altrettanto assai sono quelli che pur non sapendo cosa sia sto ddl zan sono contrari perche la proposta viene dal partito di quelli antipatici.
> Quindi ripeto, se andiamo a contare quelli che hanno letto sto ddl zan e hanno le competenze tecniche per capire cosa sta scritto si contano sulle dita di una mano monca.
> Poi mi vuoi mandare i titoli di studio via PM fallo mi piace conoscere nuovi ambiti di studio


Tutti hanno il diritto di avere la propria opinione, su tutto, anche i fessi e gli ignoranti, non vedo la novità. Quindi certo, hai ragione, saranno in tanti a non capirne niente, e tanti per partito preso sono pro o contro. Io, che sono apolitico, reputo tale ddl una schifezza: incostituzionale, insensato, un contentino alle "minoranze", si tratta letteralmente di comprare i voti dei soggetti che si riconoscono in questi "gruppi". Come le ipocrisie pro-immigrati, come il bonus ai 18enni: il modus operandi del PD, partito morto, é questo, raccattare voti ovunque. Ieri Letta ha sentito il bisogno di esprimersi sul braccio alzato o meno dei giocatori della Nazionale, figuriamoci  Come le preghiere di Salvini in diretta TV se preferisci. Ipocrisie.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2021)

Dexter;2367068 ha scritto:


> Tutti hanno il diritto di avere la propria opinione, su tutto, anche i fessi e gli ignoranti, non vedo la novità. Quindi certo, hai ragione, saranno in tanti a non capirne niente, e tanti per partito preso sono pro o contro. Io, che sono apolitico, reputo tale ddl una schifezza: incostituzionale, insensato, un contentino alle "minoranze", si tratta letteralmente di comprare i voti dei soggetti che si riconoscono in questi "gruppi". Come le ipocrisie pro-immigrati, come il bonus ai 18enni: il modus operandi del PD, partito morto, é questo, raccattare voti ovunque. Ieri Letta ha sentito il bisogno di esprimersi sul braccio alzato o meno dei giocatori della Nazionale, figuriamoci  Come le preghiere di Salvini in diretta TV se preferisci. Ipocrisie.



sono d'accordo con tutto cio che dici sul modus operandi del PD, aggiungici pure l'ultima trovata della patrimoniale per la dote ai 18enni  Pero se tu dici che sto ddl zan è anticostituzionale (puo essere vero non lo so, visto che non l'ho letto e se pure lo leggessi non avrei le competenze tecniche per capire se è costituzionale o meno) significa che tu ti sei preso la briga di leggerlo e sopratutto hai le competenze per dire se è costituzionale o no, quindi ritorniamo alla questione di partenza: quante persone parlano con cognizione di causa? e quanti parlano per partito preso?
La questione ddl zan è l'ennesimo esempio in tal senso, tutti parlano ma pochi sanno esattamente di cosa diavolo si sta parlando, sia da un lato che dall'altro.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2367067 ha scritto:


> ma tu sei libero di dire quello che vuoi, ma se si parla di roba tecnica bisogna avere competenze tecniche altrimenti si rischia di fare brutte figure. Se non ti piace salvini, ti va bene montesano?  montesano è libero di dire quello che vuole ma se poi spara minchiate come il sangue dei cacchinati che si coagula manco fosse il sangue di san gennaro, poi non puo offendersi se qualcuno gli fa presente che ha detto una cacchiata e lo considera demente



Si, ho capito.

Ma la materia grigia è stata virtualmente distribuita, non ce l'hanno solo i tecnicissimi che ci comandano (e che gran bel lavoro hanno fatto, eh, visto come siamo messi).

Ad esempio, è stata una decisione tecnica aver messo le rotelle ai banchi? Ma che è. Serviva forse il team della NASA per arrivare a tale conclusione ultra-tecnica, ultra-scientifica, inaccessibile ai più? Strano, visto che adesso sono accatastati in qualche dannato capannone.

Anche te, scusa, mi sembra che dai troppe cose per scontate, come calate dall'alto per volere divino. Se poi ritieni di non aver sufficiente forza mentale per rifletterci e cercare di capire, allora fà come vuoi. Ma dai occasione agli altri di confrontarsi per capire se qualcuno ci prende per il culo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Giugno 2021)

Mai, mai e poi mai avrei pensato di essere d'accordo con la chiesa. Sacrosanto bloccare questa pagliacciata


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2367079 ha scritto:


> Si, ho capito.
> 
> Ma la materia grigia è stata virtualmente distribuita, non ce l'hanno solo i tecnicissimi che ci comandano (e che gran bel lavoro hanno fatto, eh, visto come siamo messi).
> 
> ...



non è questione di avere forza mentale, è questione che se devi dire se un ddl sia costituzionale o meno significa che per prima cosa uno abbia letto il ddl, due che sappia discernere quando un ddl è costituzionale o meno e per discernere , piaccia o non piaccia, serve aver studiato quella materia nello specifico, se puoi vogliamo fare come i grillini e l'uno vale uno, allora l'opinione di ferragni che si scrive ddl zan sulla mano o di montesano che vaneggia vale quanto uno che ha studiato legge e sa di cosa sta parlando


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2367079 ha scritto:


> Si, ho capito.
> 
> Ma la materia grigia è stata virtualmente distribuita, non ce l'hanno solo i tecnicissimi che ci comandano (e che gran bel lavoro hanno fatto, eh, visto come siamo messi).
> 
> ...



Ma dai, é quello che parla di italiani medi con quel tono strafottente, di ristorazione se za avere una minima competenza (tra ristoratori non esiste concorrenza sleale), e pontificia dal trono guardando "i medi italiani" che attacca pur di giustificare l'egiziano stupratore... Lascialo li nel suo brodo, che se la canti è se la goda la sardina


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2021)

Ringhio8;2367086 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, é quello che parla di italiani medi con quel tono strafottente, di ristorazione se za avere una minima competenza (tra ristoratori non esiste concorrenza sleale), e pontificia dal trono guardando "i medi italiani" che attacca pur di giustificare l'egiziano stupratore... Lascialo li nel suo brodo, che se la canti è se la goda la sardina



io ho giustificato l'egiziano stupratore? forse mi hai confuso con qualche altro utente


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2367085 ha scritto:


> non è questione di avere forza mentale, è questione che se devi dire se un ddl sia costituzionale o meno significa che per prima cosa uno abbia letto il ddl, due che sappia discernere quando un ddl è costituzionale o meno e per discernere , piaccia o non piaccia, serve aver studiato quella materia nello specifico, se puoi vogliamo fare come i grillini e l'uno vale uno, allora l'opinione di ferragni che si scrive ddl zan sulla mano o di montesano che vaneggia vale quanto uno che ha studiato legge e sa di cosa sta parlando



Amico, io ho solo cercato di dire una cosa: se ne parla fra di noi.

Poi tra di noi c'è gente in gamba e gente idiota (sicuramente io sono uno di quelli).

Ma si cerca di fare una sintesi, per quanto possibile e sondando i vari aspetti. Se poi dobbiamo dipendere dai costiutuzionalisti, allora ok, eliminiamo il thread e parliamo di Milan. Anzi, nemmeno di quello perché nessuno qui è allenatore del Milan o suo direttore tecnico.

L'opinione che esce di qui dovrebbe rappresentare, speranzosamente, una sorta di volere medio popolare. Ovviamente con tutti i dovuti paragoni. E il governo, e la costituzione, o qualsiasi altra cosa che ha a che fare con la gestione di questo paese dovrebbe rifletterla, almeno approssimativamente.

Altrimenti c'è qualcosa di anormale, o qui tra di noi, o nelle alte e luccicanti stanze da dove ci comandano.


----------



## Devil man (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366942 ha scritto:


> Perchè c'è gente che viene picchiata, portata allo sfinimento (delle volte anche al suicidio), pesantemente discriminata?



ti fanno le stesse cose se sei grasso o di colore... molta gente soffre anche di anoressia per gli abusi...quindi che faremo con i gay grassi o di colore?? 

Un DDL Zing per i grassi e un DDL Zen per il colore della pelle??

E per le persone con disabilità? essere discriminate o riconosciute come diverse? Stigmatizzati, esclusi, isolati: ma anche vittime di violenze e di odio proprio perché disabili?? a no loro non sono speciali come i G-A-Y....

la legge deve tutelare tutti senza discriminanti..

questo DDL va fermato...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2367095 ha scritto:


> Amico, io ho solo cercato di dire una cosa: se ne parla fra di noi.
> 
> Poi tra di noi c'è gente in gamba e gente idiota (sicuramente io sono uno di quelli).
> 
> ...



credo che converrai con me che parlare di calcio richieda meno competenze tecniche del parlare, come in questo caso, di costituzionalità di un ddl. Parlare, dare opinioni è sacrosanto finche siamo in un paese libero, io ho soltanto commentato un post dell'utente dexter in cui affermava che chi era a favore del ddl zan lo faceva per partito preso, e ho semplicemente detto che pure molti contrari lo sono per partito preso. Quindi non ho mica detto che non si debba parlare su questo o quell'altro argomento, semplicemente sarebbe cosa buona e giusta informarsi per farsi una opinione, altrimenti se si apre la bocca senza riflettere e riportare la notizia dell'amico del cugino si rischia di fare la figuraccia di montesano.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2367099 ha scritto:


> credo che converrai con me che parlare di calcio richieda meno competenze tecniche del parlare, come in questo caso, di costituzionalità di un ddl. Parlare, dare opinioni è sacrosanto finche siamo in un paese libero, io ho soltanto commentato un post dell'utente dexter in cui affermava che chi era a favore del ddl zan lo faceva per partito preso, e ho semplicemente detto che pure molti contrari lo sono per partito preso. Quindi non ho mica detto che non si debba parlare su questo o quell'altro argomento, semplicemente sarebbe cosa buona e giusta informarsi per farsi una opinione, altrimenti se si apre la bocca senza riflettere e riportare la notizia dell'amico del cugino si rischia di fare la figuraccia di montesano.



Ma è quello che stiamo facendo.

Si mettono in tavola idee e conoscenze più o meno approfondite, e si discute, senza scannarci con le ideologie. Si ascoltano gli altri e si fanno proposte, possibilmente sensate, e si critica dove le cose non sembrano opportune. Magari qualcuno fa una osservazione che colpisce e modifica leggermente l'orientamento, oppure fa mettere più a fuoco certi aspetti.

Sono abbastanza tranquillo che qui interverrà prima o poi gente che se ne intende, che ti convince della bontà o meno di certe decisioni. Poi l'onestà intellettuale si spera faccia il resto. Io per esempio ho solo osservato, (come tanti altri prima di me), come in costituzione esiste già una legge apparentemente completa.

A quanto pare se la legge viene applicata, teoricamente nessuno si dovrebbe lamentare. Quindi forse, come già osservato, il problema sta in realtà da altre parti.

Vediamo se escono fuori altre considerazioni, arrivando ad una cosa il più possibile condivisa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2366874 ha scritto:


> Mai avrei pensato di condividere le posizioni del Vaticano. Guarda dove ci hanno portato sti maiali



straquoto.
mafiosi come pochi ma a sto giro forza vaticano


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2366942 ha scritto:


> Perchè c'è gente che viene picchiata, portata allo sfinimento (delle volte anche al suicidio), pesantemente discriminata?



questo a prescindere dall'esser gay, grasso, brutto, sfigato.
si chiama bullismo.
anche io sono stato discriminato quando mi son trovato mio malgrado in mezzo ad un gay pride. voglio anche io una legge ad hoc per me stesso allora.

i gay vogliono solo sfruttare a loro favore il vento che tira in questo periodo, ingiustamente.


----------



## Cantastorie (22 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2366881 ha scritto:


> quelli che credono di poter essere genitori purchè c'è amore, nonostante tra due omossesuali per definizione non possa nascere nulla che non sia effimero senza riproduzione, stanno messi pure peggio.



quindi, per lo stesso principio, vietiamo le adozioni per le coppie non fertili?


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2367119 ha scritto:


> questo a prescindere dall'esser gay, grasso, brutto, sfigato.
> si chiama bullismo.
> anche io sono stato discriminato quando mi son trovato mio malgrado in mezzo ad un gay pride. voglio anche io una legge ad hoc per me stesso allora.
> 
> i gay vogliono solo sfruttare a loro favore il vento che tira in questo periodo, ingiustamente.



92 minuti di applausi


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2367029 ha scritto:


> sai come è si sta discutendo della leggittimita di un disegno legge, almeno leggere il disegno leggere e capire cosa dice sarebbe il minimo poi se vogliamo fare come fa salvini "ah quindi ora per parlare di roba tecnica bisogna aver studiato?"...



oh ma con salvini c'hai il chiodo fisso è....... c'entrasse qualcosa poi qui.
dai che ormai è uno dei vostri. non esagerare ahahhaha


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2367126 ha scritto:


> oh ma con salvini c'hai il chiodo fisso è....... c'entrasse qualcosa poi qui.
> dai che ormai è uno dei vostri. non esagerare ahahhaha



uno dei vostri?


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2367056 ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra che faccia lo stesso anche con gli altri stati però.



Ripeto, con l'italia ci sono accordi speciali che regolano i rapporti..comunque su questi temi la Chiesa da sempre da la sua linea..che giustamente non può cambiare..poi ovviamente gli stati, in base all'orientamento dei loro cittadini si adegua..

Faccio comunque presente che le leggi più discriminatorie contro gli omosessuali non sono certo nei paesi occidentali a matrice cattolica, ma nei regimi socialisti/comunisti/islamici che i nostri paladini della SX amano tanto..ma ovviamente si parla sempre solo di Russia e Ungheria...chissà come mai...


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2021)

Comunque da questi disgraziati ci si può attendere di tutto. Qualcuno, coi tempi che corrono, si stupirebbe di una telefonata tra quel tossico di Fedez e Imbroglio per discutere della questione?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Giugno 2021)

La ratio che sta dietro al DDL a mio parere è giusta. Che i gay siano ancor oggi oggetto di discriminazione è un fatto lapalissiano, se poi ci vogliamo prendere in giro fate voi. 

Il punto è che tecnicamente per la formulazione utilizzata creerebbe sicuramente dei problemi in sede applicativa non indifferenti, con anche effetti paradossali, per la difficoltà di fornire la prova di uno stato psichico - soggettivo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Giugno 2021)

A me del DDLZan non frega assolutamente nulla, anzi, se non lo approvano è una porcata in meno. 

Ma che la chiesa debba mettersi in mezzo alle questioni politiche del paese è una cosa che mi fa vomitare.
Loro, i pedofili, quelli che non pagano un euro di tasse, i più privilegiati di tutti. 

Per colpa di questa istituzione fasulla che purtroppo comanda solo in Italia,la Marijuana è ancora illegale mentre in tutto il mondo ormai i ragazzini che si fumano una canna non vengono più trattati come criminali, le carceri si svuotano per via di reati minori e soprattutto vengono creati posti di lavoro grazie alla legalizzazione. 

Nel frattempo però nel vaticano si pippa coca che è una meraviglia.

Schifosi infami.


----------



## Dexter (22 Giugno 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2367228 ha scritto:


> Per colpa di questa istituzione fasulla che purtroppo comanda solo in Italia,la Marijuana è ancora illegale mentre in tutto il mondo ormai vanno avanti.
> Nel frattempo però nel vaticano si pippa coca che è una meraviglia.
> 
> Schifosi infami.


 l'unico stato al mondo in cui non si parla MAI e dico MAI della regolamentazione della prostituzione o legalizzazione delle droghe leggere. Chissà come mai  dopo la mafia come mangia? Chiuderebbero metà delle attività su territorio nazionale non avendo più denaro da riciclare. Il problema però é la disparità di trattamento che subiscono i poveri omosessuali in tribunale, perché di questo si parla no? Credete che le persone cafone sugli autobus , ad esempio, una volta che il ddl diventerà legge, la smettano di urlare "recchioni" a chi non gli va a genio?


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2367228 ha scritto:


> A me del DDLZan non frega assolutamente nulla, anzi, se non lo approvano è una porcata in meno.
> 
> Ma che la chiesa debba mettersi in mezzo alle questioni politiche del paese è una cosa che mi fa vomitare.
> Loro, i pedofili, quelli che non pagano un euro di tasse, i più privilegiati di tutti.
> ...



Non potrei essere più d'accordo con te.


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2021)

vi ricordate l'anno scorso quando avevano messo il divieto di andare a messa nel dpcm ?
poche ore dopo dichiarazione del Vaticano contro libertà di culto e Conte immediatamente, insieme al pd e a tutto il cucuzzaro, a rapporto per fare l'eccezione.
tutti in lockdown, ma le chiese con decine di anziani a messa
ora succede lo stesso e i politici di tutti gli schieramenti si prostrano, sono arrivate dichiarazioni di tutti i partiti


----------



## pazzomania (22 Giugno 2021)

Che, poi ma chi gli frega se a me non piacciono gay / lesbiche / neri / gialli ecc ecc?

Finchè non sfocia in discriminazione vera e propria o peggio ancora violenza, sarò poi libero di farmi piacere chi voglio.

Tanto è inutile girarci intorno, se ti scappa il cane e devi inseguirlo mentre sei a spasso col tuo piccolo bambino, tra un nero o un italiano affiderai il marmocchio SEMPRE all' italiano, pure il buon Letta.

Il pregiudizio esisterà sempre, ma finchè si ferma li 

A me di ste robe frega zero, sto DDL ZAN non so nemmeno cosa dice e nemmeno mi interessa.

Ho un sacco di persone africane con cui parlo quotidianamente, non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo, ma la loro cultura e i modi di fare sono di quanto piu lontano da me, glielo dico pure in faccia che sono sfigati.
Ovviamente con rispetto.


----------



## vota DC (22 Giugno 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky;2367221 ha scritto:


> La ratio che sta dietro al DDL a mio parere è giusta. Che i gay siano ancor oggi oggetto di discriminazione è un fatto lapalissiano, se poi ci vogliamo prendere in giro fate voi.
> 
> Il punto è che tecnicamente per la formulazione utilizzata creerebbe sicuramente dei problemi in sede applicativa non indifferenti, con anche effetti paradossali, per la difficoltà di fornire la prova di uno stato psichico - soggettivo.



Per me tutto nasce dalla malafede e quindi c'è ben poco da salvare: Zan è il solito omuncolo che vuole farsi il nome è la carriera su qualcosa e la tira avanti all'infinito. Zan ha distrutto Conte per far entrare i leghisti e Draghi....in pratica è come Montezuma che invitava Cortez come reincarnazione di Quetzalcoatl. Oppure i vari "sindacalisti" che appoggiavano abolizione scala mobile e abomini come il Jobs Act.
Disegno di legge scritto con i piedi, tentativo di cancellare le leggi già esistenti che tutelano gli omosessuali, indottrinamento per i bambini, rogne e burocrazia a non finire per gli omosessuali che denunciano....e tutto questo chiedendo l'appoggio a Lega, vaticano e Draghi dopo avere sputato sui grillini che lo appoggiavano ma erano "populisti schifosi".


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Giugno 2021)

Non ho letto il testo del DDL Zan.

Sono contro i lavaggi del cervello dei tempi d'oggi, inginocchiamenti inclusi.

Sono favorevole che a scuola si insegni a non discriminare e rispettare il prossimo, in particolare le minoranze e i soggetti più deboli, senza però concentrarsi su una singola categoria.

Sono contro tutte le violenze, fatte per qualunque motivo, in particolare quelle contro i soggetti più deboli o svolte avvalendosi del gruppo contro un singolo.

Per il resto, ognuno deve essere libero di dire quello che pensa, se è cresciuto con una certa mentalità difficilmente la cambierà a 50 anni.
Per fare un esempio, Feltri, esprime idee da cafone con termini da cafone, però se quello è il suo pensiero preferisco che lui sia libero di dirlo invece che essere costretto a fare pubblicamente il falso.
E che lascino si possa scherzare su tutto dai, basta con il politically correct.


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2367171 ha scritto:


> Comunque da questi disgraziati ci si può attendere di tutto. Qualcuno, coi tempi che corrono, si stupirebbe di una telefonata tra quel tossico di Fedez e Imbroglio per discutere della questione?



Fedez sto giro si è superato, ieri sera quando han mandato in onda le storie che ha pubblicato in merito al DDL Zan sono sprofondato sul divano dall'imbarazzo per lui. Un concentrato di cafonaggine e pressapochismo devastante, io rispetto le idee di tutti per amor del cielo ma sti fenomeni che pensano di dare lezioni di vita al resto del mondo ripetendo quattro slogan a memoria senza nessun pensiero strutturato e formato alle spalle hanno davvero stufato. Si butta tutto in caciara ormai, chi starnazza meglio vince...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Giugno 2021)

*Luca Bizzarri (convintamente e spassionatamente di sinistra): "Però, dopo mesi, dopo che viene attaccata da destra (evabè, ci sta) da una parte di sinistra, dalle femministe, e ora pure dai preti&#8230; Non è che questa legge Zan è, semplicemente, scritta male? Perché a volte i pasticci e gli slogan fanno più danni degli omofobi, temo"

Su Bizzarri si scatena subito il "fuoco amico".*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Giugno 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2368424 ha scritto:


> *Luca Bizzarri (convintamente e spassionatamente di sinistra): "Però, dopo mesi, dopo che viene attaccata da destra (evabè, ci sta) da una parte di sinistra, dalle femministe, e ora pure dai preti&#8230; Non è che questa legge Zan è, semplicemente, scritta male? Perché a volte i pasticci e gli slogan fanno più danni degli omofobi, temo"
> 
> Su Bizzarri si scatena subito il "fuoco amico".*



pero nessuno che si prende la briga di leggero sto ddl zan e di chiedere a qualche giurista come stan le cose, ormai è tutto ridotto alla lotta tra bene e male


----------



## gabri65 (24 Giugno 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2368424 ha scritto:


> *Luca Bizzarri (convintamente e spassionatamente di sinistra): "Però, dopo mesi, dopo che viene attaccata da destra (evabè, ci sta) da una parte di sinistra, dalle femministe, e ora pure dai preti&#8230; Non è che questa legge Zan è, semplicemente, scritta male? Perché a volte i pasticci e gli slogan fanno più danni degli omofobi, temo"
> 
> Su Bizzarri si scatena subito il "fuoco amico".*



Una forma primitiva di intelligenza ha appena visto la luce.

Merce rara.

Ovviamente, viene prontamente repressa dai nazisti, gli amici della democrazia.

L'intelligenza fa paura.

Fa paura, perché è la più grande nemica della stupidità.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2368432 ha scritto:


> puro nessuno che si prende la briga di leggero sto ddl zan e di chiedere a qualche giurista come stan le cose, ormai è tutto ridotto alla lotta tra bene e male



7 pagine tra l'altro..


----------



## fabri47 (24 Giugno 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2368424 ha scritto:


> *Luca Bizzarri (convintamente e spassionatamente di sinistra): "Però, dopo mesi, dopo che viene attaccata da destra (evabè, ci sta) da una parte di sinistra, dalle femministe, e ora pure dai preti&#8230; Non è che questa legge Zan è, semplicemente, scritta male? Perché a volte i pasticci e gli slogan fanno più danni degli omofobi, temo"
> 
> Su Bizzarri si scatena subito il "fuoco amico".*


Ha il "coraggio" di dirlo, perchè Rai 2 è gestita dalla destra e già Quelli che il calcio gli hanno cambiato giorno rischiando un crollo di ascolti, perciò serve un appoggio ai "fascistonih". Furbetto il buon Luca.


----------

